# scored a load of pecan



## dforbes (Feb 3, 2009)

sure glad to see the site up and running again. while it was down I lucked into this load of pecan. should last a while


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dude ya got a lot of work. Nice score!


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice.  I gotsta get me some.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 3, 2009)

Great deal, good old Missouri pecan.


----------



## bassman (Feb 3, 2009)

Pecan is nice!  We don't have much of that around here.  Actually, we don't have *any *of that around here.  Nice score.


----------



## okie joe (Feb 3, 2009)

Great score happy for ya....Love pecan....little oak and hickory is always nice but I love the pecan....just me? Oh I dont think so it goes great with bacon last smoke was Pecan Bacon smoke.....YeeeHaaa.

Oh No im back to smoking bones.....


----------



## morkdach (Feb 3, 2009)

never had a chance to try pecan what your thoughts on flavor


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 3, 2009)

I've only tried it on beef and loved the smoothness compared to the bite hickory can have. It's really a nice wood if you have some available to ya.


----------



## dforbes (Feb 3, 2009)

I would say think of hickory without the bitterness. I will be useing oak coals with a mixture of cherry and pecan for smoke. Pecan trees are plentiful here but it is hard to get pecan wood because no one wants to cut them down.
thanks to everyone for your nice comments.


----------



## alx (Feb 4, 2009)

Great mellow flavor.I like on any meat, especialy poultry and for smoking japs.


----------



## country-bumpkin (Feb 4, 2009)

pecan wood is good for any kind of smokin' I try
to use it on all my outdoor events!


----------



## jocosa (Feb 4, 2009)

Pecan is just about all I've been smoking with recently...  been blending it with cherry - very nice!


----------



## chadtower (Feb 5, 2009)

Man I would love some pecan... I don't think I've ever even SEEN a pecan tree, to be honest.  None of that around here!


----------



## darrin (Feb 5, 2009)

Very nice! I really need to try pecan.


----------



## diesel fanatic (Feb 5, 2009)

After the big ice storm here in the Ozarks last week, I scored a 16ft trailer load of pecan, and my 8ft bed of my truck was full, too. Can't wait to try it.
With all the ice, here is the following types of wood I scored in the last week:
Oak, Hickory, Cherry, Pecan, Mulberry, Persimmon, Maple, and some peach. I'll be chopping wood for months to come. 
Just glad we now have electricity back. Having a big smoke on saturday while I saw and stack and unload and chop wood.


----------



## mcp9 (Feb 5, 2009)

just waiting on another hurricane to blow thru here and i can load up again


----------



## wutang (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice score. Pecan is one of my favorites.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lucky dog. I'd love to get my hands on some more pecan. I loved the flavor of pecan and cherry mixed together.

Jason


----------



## jamesb (Feb 11, 2009)

I use pecan almost exclusively! Great wood for anything from beef to fish... Great score!


----------



## luv to fish (Feb 23, 2009)

I was driving down the street yesterday and there was a fella w/ his smoker going on the side of his house, that smoke came right into my window and it was great. I went home and kept thinking what kind of wood was he using, couldn't help but get back in the car and drive back over there and ask, he said " Pecan ". 
Now Iam on a mission to get me some pecan.


----------



## vtanker (Feb 23, 2009)

My Mother owns Stella's BBQ in Anthony Texas and she made a deal with a guy who owns a pecan orchard (food for wood) and that is all she smokes with. You can smell it three miles away. If you just got done eating I will still make you slaver like a calf!!


----------

